# My dog Jenny



## Gabby (Feb 10, 2009)

It started I think the week of Christmas, that Monday I was looking at Jenny and something seemed off I reached out and felt her Submandibular lymph nodes (ones in the neck) the left one was very swollen, both the lymph node and the salivia gland. 

I had taken her into wrk and the Dr checked them and put her on an antibiotic for 2 week to recheck at the end of 2 weeks. After two weeks her lymph node went from being an egg to being a grape. 2 more weeks of antibiotics. then stopped. lymphnode seemed ok, antibiotics stopped on a monday. But that friday her prescapula lymph nodes (in the front of her shoulder blades) were swollend enough to palpate, typically it is nearly impossible to feel these.

Saturday we ran blood work on her a CBC,( Complete Blood Count) it came back normal, no elevated white cell count that would indacate infection, nothing abnormal. So we wait and see if it was just reactionary and if they go back down. 

1 wek later ler left prescapula lymph node is much larger than her right, you can actually wrap your fingers around it. the one in the left of her neck is also swollen again. No other lymph node seem to be involved at this time. we do a antibiotic for 10 days, since they responded to antibiotics before. They do not resond this time, at the end of the 10 days (which was today) she goes back in to be checked, more blood work is run, but nothing is out of the normal ranges. 

her Axillary(arm pit) and her Inguinal (abdomonal) lymph nodes don't seem to be affected at this time, but her leftPopliteal (back of thigh close to the knee) is now starting to swell. 

They decide to do a lymph node biopsy, so under she went and lymph node removed. It has gone out to the lab tonight and should have results in 2-3 days, I say should because anything can go wrong. 

It is susspected that is will come back positive for lymphoma. this is why i need everyone to keep her in your thoughts. So please keep her in your thought. She is a 9 yr old whippet mix.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh no 
She's so adorable, Gabby! I am keeping her in my thoughts and prayers. :hug:


----------



## Jenson (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear she's unwell! :tears2:

She's a little beauty. Sending healing vibes! ray:


----------



## Flashy (Feb 11, 2009)

I'll be thinking of you and hoping it's NOT lymphoma.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 11, 2009)

thank you all, so far she is not feeling unwell, unfortunally that is also another sign leaning more towards lymphoma, if she had an infection that could be treated1 it should show in her blood work, and 2, she should be feeling under the weather a bit.











Biopsy site Popliteal lymph node.


----------



## gentle giants (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry, it's always so hard waiting for those test results. ray:that it will come back ok, and your pretty Jenny dog will be ok. ink iris:


----------



## Gabby (Feb 11, 2009)

thank you


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 11, 2009)

ray:


----------



## Gabby (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm still waiting to hear... I hate waiting...


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 12, 2009)

So pretty. I will say a prayer.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 12, 2009)

it is the worst news, malignant lymphoma. THe results came back today, I got a call from the vet about 40 mins ago. we had gone out to get new phones ours being eligable for an upgrade today, mine in 2 peices and hubby's getting close to that we went today.. as we were coming through the door the vet was leaving a message.. hubby grabbed the phone. her first words were you do not want to talk to me. 

at any rate, she had time to write up and figure out doses for treatment of chemo, and said if i wanted to do it I could wait till the boss returns(gone on vaca over a week) or I could bring her in tomorrow and we can start then. knowing what I know sooner is better than waiting, espicially since Jenny is acting and looking perfectly fine. 

Most dogs do not get sick like people or loose their hair, there is a small precent that does so I wont say all. paws crossed on that one that she is in the majority and not the minority. 

Is it possible to go into remission, yes, what are the odds, that I do not know, something I will talk about in more detail tomorrow when I see the vet. 

Life expanancy, untreated 2 months, treated, unknown 6 months, 2 years...all depends on how they respond to the drugsmore to talk about tomorrow. My husband has a very grim outlook, but he just lost his mother to cancer in October so he has reason for it.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 12, 2009)

Oh Gabby

I'm so sorry. :cry2


----------



## naturestee (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry.:cry2

:hug:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 13, 2009)

My thoughts are with you and Jenny tonightray:


----------



## bat42072 (Feb 13, 2009)

im sorry... my prayers go out to you and jenny...


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Jenny.


----------



## Flashy (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry. It's good that you have the hope of Chemo, that's something to hold onto in the midst of bad news.


----------



## gentle giants (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh, Gabby, I'm so sorry! You are trying chemo, then? I have never been through that with any of my animals so I don't know what it's like, but I will be thinking/praying that she responds well.
:hug:


----------



## Gabby (Feb 13, 2009)

yes trying chemo, she still feels good and looks good so figured give it a shot to go into remission. the vet told me the longest she has had was 3 years, and that was her own dog years ago. Averagely i should only expect 6-18 months anything else is a bonus gift. 

Dogs typically do well with chemo, some do not, but it's I think about 10% who do not to well, 90% do well so worth a shot. it's a 17 week course treatment. and the drugs change week to week, some alternated some are only a few doses, but it's once a week for the chemo,plus on an oral steriod daily, then every other day. 

here is her lab results in case anyone is curious. If i get a better copy of the treatment protocall I'll post a copy of that too. mine has hand written notes on jenny's doeses on it.


----------



## JimD (Feb 14, 2009)

ray:


----------



## seniorcats (Feb 14, 2009)

I am sorry Jenny is ill and hope the treatment works well for her. Our Coby cat had lymphoma and even though it was in the early stages it was T-cell and basically chemo resistant.

There's so much to consider, especially the quality of life. I really hope Jenny responds well and doesn't experience the side effects.


----------

